# 5,000 points awarded 1/31/20, for what??



## oregon pioneer (Feb 12, 2020)

I just looked at my points balance, and I see that AGR gave me 5,000 points on 1/31/20. I also see that it is from the Bank of America, but it was mid-cycle and not associated with any amount I charged to my credit card, or with my monthly balance.

Of course, I am delighted (it gets me over the top for my next trip), but I wonder why this bonus? Did I do something right? Did anyone else get such a bonus? Any clues?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> I just looked at my points balance, and I see that AGR gave me 5,000 points on 1/31/20. I also see that it is from the Bank of America, but it was mid-cycle and not associated with any amount I charged to my credit card, or with my monthly balance.
> 
> Of course, I am delighted (it gets me over the top for my next trip), but I wonder why this bonus? Did I do something right? Did anyone else get such a bonus? Any clues?


I would call AGR( first) and BOA (second)Jennifer and get an explanation as to what this is for! You wouldn't want to have to give them back or have them be invalid when you try to book a trip!

BOA is infamous for making mistakes with accounts!

**Just spit balling but there is a current on line offer of 5,000 Points for getting the BOA MC. Did you happen to have received the card in the recent past???


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 14, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> I would call AGR( first) and BOA (second)Jennifer and get an explanation as to what this is for! You wouldn't want to have to give them back or have them be invalid when you try to book a trip!
> 
> BOA is infamous for making mistakes with accounts!
> 
> **Just spit balling but there is a current on line offer of 5,000 Points for getting the BOA MC. Did you happen to have received the card in the recent past???



Well, I'd hate to have it be a mistake! But I have had this card since AGR switched over to BofA some years back, and I don't remember signing up for a promotion. In fact, it does not say "promotion."

But I think I will just let them sit there for a couple months, and see what happens. By the time I book that trip, and get the 5% rebate, I am pretty sure that 5,000 will still be there if they decide to claw it back.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 15, 2020)

i got the 5000 on 1/31 for adding an extra user to my b of a amtrak credit card back in november or december(whenever they had that promotion on)


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 16, 2020)

yarrow said:


> i got the 5000 on 1/31 for adding an extra user to my b of a amtrak credit card back in november or december(whenever they had that promotion on)



Aaaaahhh! THAT's what it was for! I added Hubby JUST before I got that promotional email, and they actually gave me the points!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> Aaaaahhh! THAT's what it was for! I added Hubby JUST before I got that promotional email, and they actually gave me the points!


Congrats Jennifer! Enjoy your next Amtrak Journey!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 17, 2020)

LOL, as soon as my sister gives me her dates, I'm booking it!


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 17, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> LOL, as soon as my sister gives me her dates, I'm booking it!


If you're married, who are the dates she is giving you?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 17, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> If you're married, who are the dates she is giving you?




Well, the ones she doesn't need for herself, of course!
Seriously, even though she's retired, she always seems to have commitments, and I just wait for her to decide which days are "in between" so we'll have lots of time to do stuff together.


----------

